# Mac OS-X on non-Mac



## loretha (Sep 14, 2009)

How do I install a downloaded MAC OS X Leopard onto a system that has windows XP on it? Is this even possible? If it is not, [whether it is because of my system requirements, etc.] then how can I install any recent MAC OS over the pre existing windows XP? Thanks a lot guys !


----------



## brd@ (Sep 14, 2009)

loretha said:
			
		

> How do I install a downloaded MAC OS X Leopard onto a system that has windows XP on it? Is this even possible? If it is not, [whether it is because of my system requirements, etc.] then how can I install any recent MAC OS over the pre existing windows XP? Thanks a lot guys !



This is not generally possible because OS X requires the Mac hardware. There of course are ways around this, but that is not something that should be discussed here.

If you are trying to install OS X on a Mac then put the DVD in as the machine boots and hold down the c key. Again though this is not something for discussion here.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2009)

You can install OS-X on a machine with similar hardware as a Mac. The OS-X license prohibits this though. You're not even allowed to run OS-X in a virtual machine. The only version that's allowed to be virtualized is OS-X server.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2009)

Closed topic (thread hijack and non-FreeBSD)


----------

